# Mismolt I think



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

I woke up this morning and noticed my H. Majuscula was molting. I thought, great. I figured it would be done by the time I get out of the shower. When I looked again it was still in the same position and my other H. Majuscula completely molted. I could see it wiggle and try to get out of its skin but no progress was made. Its front claws are half out, middle legs are out and back legs are half stuck too. Its anttena are stuck also. Should I have my room mate mist it or leave it alone? I wont get back home till later today around 3pm.


----------



## Ntsees (Mar 5, 2012)

If the mantid is in the situation as you say, I would have to say it's over. No misting will help it at this point.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 5, 2012)

it takes hours to molt. it might not be stuck, but resting.

my male took 2 hours of resting before he fliped to grow his wings.

mist the enclosure, but avoid getting the mantid wet.

Harry


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

warpdrive said:


> it takes hours to molt. it might not be stuck, but resting.
> 
> my male took 2 hours of resting before he fliped to grow his wings.
> 
> ...


I hope this is the case. The reason for my concern is that my other H. Majusculas molt was kinda quick. I dont think my room mate is able to mist just the enclosure. Mantis is in a tricky spot. I hope it will be ok till I get home.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 5, 2012)

my lineola molted this morning, but could tell he was wiggling his old skin off since last night...his wings are still drying now


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes, they take a long time to completly molt and dry out.

I would not worry to much.

I hope there are no feeders in there with it!! esp cricks :\


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

No feeders. Ran out of house flies so I gave it a juicy waxworm about 36 hours ago. Figured that would hydrate it enough before a molt. Gave it water last night before bed too.


----------



## gripen (Mar 5, 2012)

This does not sound good. 99% of my mantids mismoult in this manner.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 5, 2012)

So how'd he do?


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got home and two other mantids molted successfully. However, my H. Majuscula is still in bad shape. It has most of its body out of its exoskeleton. Does it take this long to molt usually? Its been since 7am?


----------



## Precarious (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd say game over. My pair molted last night and it was fairly quick. The longest part was hanging to harden then inflating the wings. They never rest halfway through a molt unless they are stuck and gave up. That happens if they are not fully hydrated before molt and/or relative humidity is too low. It can happen if the mantis was unhealthy as well.


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is the best pic i could get of it. It has made progress since i came home. However, it is definitely deformed.







It looks like its back legs are stuck. Can i do anything for it?

ggggggggggg


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

So when should i try to take her out of her enclosure and take some sicissors to her exoskeleton and try to free it?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 5, 2012)

Try now! But be careful


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

OK. I took the scalpel to it. I call it "it" because i don't know the gender. I want to call it she because it is so big. So she looks like she is much more happy with her legs free. Her legs are jacked up though. Her front claws look like they will be able to be of use. However, her other walking legs may be useless. I will give her a day and see if she eats.

Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 5, 2012)

wait 4 days. They dont eat after just one.


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks.

It's completely my fault. I noticed my other H. Majuscula had its antenna being held together by some exoskeleton. I didn't have them humid enough. I know better now.

It's still young so i hope to rehabilitate.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 5, 2012)

If he/she can still move. she can probally make it


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 5, 2012)

Any mantis that can't walk or even hang on their own will be more than a handfull to keep alive, I hope this isn't the case? If so you may want to think about "the circle of life".


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

http://youtu.be/q7vtWB4owdE

NOTHING IS OVER TILL WE SAY ITS OVER!!!!

This mantis will grow and become a specimen for the books!


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry about the profanity.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 5, 2012)

Hahaha!!! You go man-you go...I wish you all the best on rehabilitation.


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what I have to work with.







I gave her water and some fly pupae that I opened for her. She ate and drank. You can't see from this angle but her front claws look like the elbows are crossed when she has one open and the other shut. I propped her up on this screen and she was able to stay in place, but she mostly lies down. I will continue to feed and water her so she gains some strength. I also left some exoskeleton on one of her back legs so I can hang the back part of her body from it before she molts again. I am pretty sure she can hold her front half with her front claws. She molted on Sunday so I will do this maybe the Friday before in two weeks.

Anyone ever hang a mantis from the top of an enclosure? What did you use as an adhesive?

I am not expecting a full recovery, but from how she looks what do you guys think? 50% or 75% limb regeneration?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

i would say 50% limb regeneration and I would also say she will probally be able to climb. Feed her a lot if you want her to molt faster. Is she a pre sub?


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 6, 2012)

I think she is L-4 or 5. This is her second molt since I had her. How many molts does this species usually have?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

7-8 from what I read online.

I think by the time she molts to adult she will be able to climb but might not be able to feed herself


----------



## gripen (Mar 6, 2012)

If she cant hang she wont make it. Sorry. I had this happen to a Lobata last week. It sucks but thats what happens.


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 6, 2012)

I have to give it a shot. At least till her next molt. If she shows improvment I'll continue.

What do you think about placing some harmless FF in there to see if she can feed herself?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

SHe probally wont but it is worth a shot


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 6, 2012)

I have her hanging in a shallow enclosure with sponge on the bottom in case she falls. She can't catch FF with her claws (not sure if they are too small) but she still has an appetite. Doesn't look like she can hold food to her mouth though. Guess i will have to hand feed.


----------



## agent A (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a multispina nymph in a similar condition because SOMEBODY (cough cough ismart) shipped her in a portion cup and SOMEMANTIS decided to molt, but she molted again a while ago and is fine B)


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 6, 2012)

Not his fault though


----------



## agent A (Mar 6, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Not his fault though


I know, he can't control when they molt

She's pretty good now, actually a bit bigger than the other 3...


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> Had a multispina nymph in a similar condition because SOMEBODY (cough cough ismart) shipped her in a portion cup and SOMEMANTIS decided to molt, but she molted again a while ago and is fine B)


Was it as bad as this one?


----------



## agent A (Mar 7, 2012)

not quite, just a thoraxic bend


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 7, 2012)

That one looks worked! I don't see it being able to molt with the shape it's in, but, good luck with it.


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 7, 2012)

It's was very active this morning.

I feel responsible so Im gonna have to do the best I can.


----------



## agent A (Mar 7, 2012)

if it can hang upside down by at least 3 of it's non-claw legs it SHOULD be able to molt ok


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 8, 2012)

It can only hang from one maybe two. Its other two are only half developed. I was thinking of how I could stick its other legs to the top of her enclosure when she is ready to molt. I think I will use string. Was also going to try and speed up the molt by feeding her a lot too.


----------

